# Are You Ready for One in Nov? At TW



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I just got us setup for one at TW. Kris and Maarit have us setup for Saturday the 12th starting around 3. A couple of the Brothers couldn't make it to the last one, so Let's go for it again. Who's up for it

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im setting up aside the time tommorow


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Everything looks good from my end unless my docs give me anymore bad news. Just have some coffee ready for me and I'll be there.  :w


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be there. Only one month to go  .


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

* YES! *


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, We have the Brothers that missed the last one. We have Bill. I'll be there. Who else is going to make it. I know we're going for back to back Herfs, but they are so much fun and I like meeting all the BOTL/SOTL. Let's bring it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey Ron, 

What time are they fixin' to start the event? I might be able to make it if it starts late enough.

ATL


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Count me as possibly +1 or 2 as well. I've got a friend who needs that little shove down the slope.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

sounds good guys! i think Nelson will make it also.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

so you pick the one weekend I have a wedding!

I'll be back in florida sooner than expected. look forward to herfing with you guys again!

cheers!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> so you pick the one weekend I have a wedding!
> 
> I'll be back in florida sooner than expected. look forward to herfing with you guys again!
> 
> cheers!


Sorry Bro. I didn't know. But you know me... I'll setup another when you come down.

Ron


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

altbier said:


> so you pick the one weekend I have a wedding!
> 
> I'll be back in florida sooner than expected. look forward to herfing with you guys again!
> 
> cheers!


Clear out your PM box


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

wohooo! Herf, herf herf and :al :al :al
I'll be pushing my contact to see if I could get us a bottle of Havana Club rum by then.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nely said:


> wohooo! Herf, herf herf and :al :al :al
> I'll be pushing my contact to see if I could get us a bottle of Havana Club rum by then.


what a great Hialeahian


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> what a great Hialeahian


U makin fon of me boy? I oughta... :bx back to cuba.

Don't mess with me. :gn I'M TONY MONTANA!!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Woah... almost missed this thread when surfing the site. 

Doubt i'll be able to make it down for this one... I'd sure like to visit TW one of these days tho...

You never know... might get a wild hair and come down anyway!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I just got us setup for one at TW. Kris and Maarit have us setup for Saturday the 12th starting around 3. A couple of the Brothers couldn't make it to the last one, so Let's go for it again. Who's up for it
> 
> Ron


Damn! I'll be on the cruise with the Mrs. 11/9 through 11/20. I always seem to miss these things.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Woah... almost missed this thread when surfing the site.
> 
> Doubt i'll be able to make it down for this one... I'd sure like to visit TW one of these days tho...
> 
> You never know... might get a wild hair and come down anyway!


I wouldn't be able to tempt you into going by saying things like, "Kris showed me a huge Patagas 150 Humidor full of sticks" or "they have the 40th Anniversary Padrons" Nah, that won't work. Ah, I know...How about "We're going to e in the Member's room that has a pool table and a bar for us to place ALL our bottles!!!"


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Damn! I'll be on the cruise with the Mrs. 11/9 through 11/20. I always seem to miss these things.


Don't sweat it Bro. You can count on this NOT eing the last one. The next one I setup, I'm going to do it on your side of Florida. I'll get with you when I do cause I don't know anywhere on that side to set it up.

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I wouldn't be able to tempt you into going by saying things like, "Kris showed me a huge Patagas 150 Humidor full of sticks" or "they have the 40th Anniversary Padrons" Nah, that won't work. Ah, I know...How about "We're going to e in the Member's room that has a pool table and a bar for us to place ALL our bottles!!!"


Sweet, we have the members room? If that's the case then all I can say is if someone has any doubt about making this please remove it. Kris has an amazing little place here. Plus I mean the guy is loaded with Padron anny's. what else does anyone have to say here? btw Ron count me in for a total of 3 including myself. I'll bring plenty of smokes (plus whatever we buy) if you guys need anything else drink wise just send me a PM and I'll try to bring something down.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I just found out my son may even be in that weekend and he's learning to smoke cigars from me so I might be able to drag him along too...YEA!


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

altbier said:


> so you pick the one weekend I have a wedding!
> 
> I'll be back in florida sooner than expected. look forward to herfing with you guys again!
> 
> cheers!


I thought you were already married


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I wouldn't be able to tempt you into going by saying things like, "Kris showed me a huge Patagas 150 Humidor full of sticks" or "they have the 40th Anniversary Padrons" Nah, that won't work. Ah, I know...How about "We're going to e in the Member's room that has a pool table and a bar for us to place ALL our bottles!!!"


ooooh.... mouth's a drollin' over those Partigas's and Padron's.

Pool table, bar.... jeeze it's sounding better all the time!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey...got a great idea since they have poker tables...if anyone wants to have a short single table low buy-in cost Hold'Em Tournement I have a set of tournement chips with accompanying blinds timer...let me know and I'll bring it...


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> ...if anyone wants to have a short single table low buy-in cost Hold'Em Tournement


This gig is sounding better all the time!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I missed the last two but am planning to make it this time.
My son smokes cigars also so he may very well be coming along.

P.S.
Since this will be my first ever, can someone share details with me.
We will puff our lungs out is the obvious but just need details of what to bring, etc.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I wonder if this is still hapening after our latest adventure with hurricane Wilma?


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Nely said:


> I wonder if this is still hapening after our latest adventure with hurricane Wilma?


Ron, said he was going to call them as soon as they were available. I'm not sure if he has yet but, I wouldn't blame him if he hasn't, considering what he's going through.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

bruceolee said:


> Ron, said he was going to call them as soon as they were available. I'm not sure if he has yet but, I wouldn't blame him if he hasn't, considering what he's going through.


I understand this might be going to the back burner for a lot of us, specially for Ron. But hey if it still happening, I'll be glad to take a break from reality and scape to a herf with my BOTL's.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I understand this might be going to the back burner for a lot of us, specially for Ron. But hey if it still happening, I'll be glad to take a break from reality and scape to a herf with my BOTL's.


No shot on the back burner!!!! We need a get down after this week. I'm going to try call them today.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, just got through to TW and *We Are ON*!!!!! Maarit said that things are ok over there and they are open. We are comfirmed for the 12th around 4 or 5. *Now let's make this a killer herf as I think we all could use it!!!!!!!!!!*

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, just got through to TW and *We Are ON*!!!!! Maarit said that things are ok over there and they are open. We are comfirmed for the 12th around 4 or 5. *Now let's make this a killer herf as I think we all could use it!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ron


We'll be there and we'll be loaded.  No alcohol for me though. I'll stick to coffee and soda.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

wohooo! herf herf herf! :w & :al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Being this is my first, someone please fill me in on protocol/things I need to know. What do I need to bring or do we buy them from the local establishment/host?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ill be there Ron! 4PM is perfect. now how do i get Nelson to give me a ride up?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Being this is my first, someone please fill me in on protocol/things I need to know. What do I need to bring or do we buy them from the local establishment/host?


Things you need to know: 
-Your lungs are going to hurt after the herf.
-You will be a buzzing monkey after all the port, rum and tequila that Ron pushes. Which brings me to the point:
-Don't sit near Ron.  
Carlos just bring yourself and enjoy.



MiamiE said:


> ill be there Ron! 4PM is perfect. now how do i get Nelson to give me a ride up?


I work for cigars


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Definitly time for a post hurricane herf. :w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I was just in the store on Saturday...they had some flood damage but all the stock had been moved up high...they were cleaning up and have been open most of the past week...they should have things in good shape for the 12th...

/threadjack on

As for me, no power, day 8...it's grueling...

/threadjack off


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I was just in the store on Saturday...they had some flood damage but all the stock had been moved up high...they were cleaning up and have been open most of the past week...they should have things in good shape for the 12th...
> 
> /threadjack on
> 
> ...


I feel for you.
Five days for me was hell.
I have friends in Coral Springs that just got it back.
Hang in there and hopefully you will have it soon.
Where you able to get a generator?
Isn't it amazing how a cold glass of water and a hot shower suddenly define luxury?
Hang in there.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i still dont have power


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i still dont have power


Holy Crap!
Where in Miami are you?
I have a condo down there and have no clue how it is.
My mother in law lives in it and she has been with us.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i still dont have power
> 
> 
> Blueface said:
> ...


Me neither...9 days, still don't have power in Coral Springs...


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Me neither...9 days, still don't have power in Coral Springs...


Last year it took them 16 days here to get everyone up and running. After this storm it might be a while.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alright!


Just got internet back today! I will make arrangements with Vic for me to be able to bolt for the event. I might be a little late, but not too long. God I hate hurricanes.......even more than FP&L!


ATL


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> God I hate hurricanes.......even more than FP&L!
> 
> ATL


I had a doctors appt. today and I drove past an FPL "staging area" let's just say I'd call it the mulling around and smoking cigarettes area. They were literally doing NOTHING. Somehow I know they were being paid quite a bit for it too. Now of course we get to watch them run up to Tallahassee and beg everyone for rate increases. I just hope they have the common sense up there to ignore them like last year.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> I had a doctors appt. today and I drove past an FPL "staging area" let's just say I'd call it the mulling around and smoking cigarettes area. They were literally doing NOTHING. Somehow I know they were being paid quite a bit for it too. Now of course we get to watch them run up to Tallahassee and beg everyone for rate increases. I just hope they have the common sense up there to ignore them like last year.


I have a feeling that is one of the many things we are going to get nailed on.
Some idiot will approve the hike.
I pay an average of $375 in teh summer right now. Hate to see what my bill will be like next summer.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I have a feeling that is one of the many things we are going to get nailed on.
> Some idiot will approve the hike.
> I pay an average of $375 in teh summer right now. Hate to see what my bill will be like next summer.


Got our power back after 10 days...our summer power bill is much the same as yours, but I think I'd approve a rate hike if they'd start putting the lines underground as they should have in the first place instead of just stringing them up in the air again, to be knocked down again by the next storm...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Got our power back after 10 days...our summer power bill is much the same as yours, but I think I'd approve a rate hike if they'd start putting the lines underground as they should have in the first place instead of just stringing them up in the air again, to be knocked down again by the next storm...


Totally agree.
Latest I heard they no plans of doing it due to the astronomical cost.
I say that is double talk for less profit as this way they can hike up the costs and not have to invest in the lines.

As Steve Martin said in The Jerk:
Ah, it is a profit thing.

Just heard in the news those without power still are looking at the 11th through 13th.
Ouch!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

what FPL needs is some competition, and if i had the money i would be that competition.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Now, The countdown has begun...5 days to go until we have a post hurricane herf!!!!! Can we get a role call going so I have an idea on how many people are going to show.

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Now, The countdown has begun...5 days to go until we have a post hurricane herf!!!!! Can we get a role call going so I have an idea on how many people are going to show.
> 
> Ron


You've got me, my brother and a friend that's looking to go down that slope coming. I talked with them last night and I think they're more excited about this than I am.  Either way I think this will be a herf for the ages. I'll try to remember to bring my camera too.


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

aye aye sir :w


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Reporting for duty!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> ...I think this will be a herf for the ages.


Yeah... you guys keep on rubbin' it in! 

Maybe next time. I'm aiming for the Bolivar event at LJ's.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Gonna do my best to make it...hopefully nothing will get in the way...


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Woo Hoo! Herf!! I'll be there.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

madurofan said:


> Woo Hoo! Herf!! I'll be there.


Hey Bill I can drive us up there if you like. My house is just a few blocks from 826.

For all of us southernmost monkeys, here is the address to TW. Copied and pasted without permission:

TOBACCO WORLD CIGARS
4640 N. Powerline Road
Pompano Beach, FL, 33073

PHONE NUMBERS 
Phone: (954) 957-9293
Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR
Fax: (954) 957-9207


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ill be there for sure. what time we lookin' at Ron? i work in the morning till 2PM


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> ill be there for sure. what time we lookin' at Ron? i work in the morning till 2PM


We're looking at 4:00 - 5:00. They have something going on for the members and then the room is ours. They told me from then until whenever, So get ready for a Party. I will be bringing my normal... ahh... beverages... umm... You know juice and milk (Yeah...RIIIIIGGHT). So far we're looking at around 8 of us. Can we shoot for more?????

Ron

P.S. Might need some help packing a Virginia bomb!!!!!!!!!!! SSSSHHHHH, Lets say a sneak attack on a bro we all know


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Here we go!!!!! Few days left!!! Kris called me yesterday and asked if we wanted him to set anything up. He said that he could get Eddie Ortaga to show up and have some giveaways. He also asked about food. I figure we could just order on the fly from somewhere local. Let me know what you think.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Will be there!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

My AC crapped out on me and I'm having the AC tech over Saturday morning to change my coil, hopefully he will be done in just a few hours, if not I won't be able to attend.Agggrrrr!:bx


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> My AC crapped out on me and I'm having the AC tech over Saturday morning to change my coil, hopefully he will be done in just a few hours, if not I won't be able to attend.Agggrrrr!:bx


No worrys Bro...It doesn't start until after 4 and will go for quite a while. See you there.

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I'll be there, I am breaking free from LJ's around 3pm so I should be there at the appointed time. Man I am so ready to herf! Nely better show up or we are gonna move the herf to his house once we are thrown out of tobacco world! :al 


YES!


ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Port and cigars.
Can't wait.
Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i dont think im going to make it tommorow guys. i have other things to get done at work and at home


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i dont think im going to make it tommorow guys. i have other things to get done at work and at home


pussy


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> pussy


 :tpd:


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i dont think im going to make it tommorow guys. i have other things to get done at work and at home


Well.....Bed, Bath, & Beyond is having a sell on scented candles. Come on man. You gotta show up just to see Ron get Nely drunk!
It's gonna be great especially after my finds today at little liqour store by my house.........MUHAHAHA!!!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Come on man. You gotta show up just to see Ron get Nely drunk!
> It's gonna be great especially after my finds today at little liqour store by my house.........MUHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ATL


Now, Now, I have full confidence that Erick is going to try to make it. We all need a get down after this hurricane season. He, as much as the rest of us need an evening of smoking and drinking with some old and new Friends!!!!!

But....Just in case, I will also have a full tank of gas and directions to you house Bro..... :r


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Well.....Bed, Bath, & Beyond is having a sell on scented candles. Come on man. You gotta show up just to see Ron get Nely drunk!
> It's gonna be great especially after my finds today at little liqour store by my house.........MUHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ATL


Hey man! I gotta a reputation to keep here, now everyone it's going to think I'm a drunk :bx 
...oh well 

Erick you bastage! That's two in a row you miss :tg


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh man I forgot to order the pastelitos!  
Hopefully my aunt would still make them for me. I'll see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Nely said:


> Hey man! I gotta a reputation to keep here, now everyone it's going to think I'm a drunk :bx


If the shoe fits.............. :tg

besides who's gonna entertain the *one* sober guy tomorrow?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Oh man I forgot to order the pastelitos!
> Hopefully my aunt would still make them for me. I'll see you guys tomorrow.


Pastelitos?
Guayaba, Guayaba y queso, carne?

I am in Miami tomorrow most of the morning.
Can pick them up if you want.
I usually get them at a bakery on SW 122 Ave off 8th.
They are pretty good there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Pastelitos?
> Guayaba, Guayaba y queso, carne?
> 
> I am in Miami tomorrow most of the morning.
> ...


P.S.
Again, my first herf.
Pure virgin here.

How many are attending? Need to know.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> P.S.
> Again, my first herf.
> Pure virgin here.
> 
> How many are attending? Need to know.


No worries, my first herf too. I think Ron has the "official" head count.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> P.S.
> Again, my first herf.
> Pure virgin here.
> 
> How many are attending? Need to know.


Looks like there is going to be around 8 to 10 of us. Just have a full lighter and be ready for a good time.

Ron


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well.....Bed, Bath, & Beyond is having a sell on scented candles. Come on man. You gotta show up just to see Ron get Nely drunk!
> It's gonna be great especially after my finds today at little liqour store by my house.........MUHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ATL


bed bath and beyond,,,,,yuk yuk yuk pussy yuk yuk


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i need some more candles for my bathroom. my girlfriend doesnt appreciate poupori (sp?) any longer


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i need some more candles for my bathroom. my girlfriend doesnt appreciate poupori (sp?) any longer


Don't tell anyone, but I could spend some serious money in that store


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The day has Arrived!

Guys it's gonna be a good one. Let's see the check list:

Port: Check!
Lighter: Check!
Sticks: Check!

God do we need this herf! See all you Gorillas there. :hn 


ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
I am really confused here.
First herf, nearby and I may not be able to attend.
I am debating whether the herf or joining a biker gang and seeing the country.
Here is a photo of my new gang.
What do you think?

http://tinypic.com/flzzx0.jpg


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> I am really confused here.
> First herf, nearby and I may not be able to attend.
> I am debating whether the herf or joining a biker gang and seeing the country.
> ...


I never really liked cigars anyway


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Have fun guys!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> I am really confused here.
> First herf, nearby and I may not be able to attend.
> I am debating whether the herf or joining a biker gang and seeing the country.
> ...


Hell with the herf!!!!!!!!!! Where do we join up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> I am really confused here.
> First herf, nearby and I may not be able to attend.
> I am debating whether the herf or joining a biker gang and seeing the country.
> ...


Man.....gives new meaning to the word "skidmarks!"

ATL


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Have a great time guys. I'll be sitting out under the stars here in Tampa, smoking a San Cristobal that was generously given to me by Ron1YY last time I was down your way. 

Hope to see ya all at the next herf!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I had a blast with you guys, best herf yet. Ron got way ahead of me :al I will post pics tomorrow when I get back from fishing. Ron is really f^%$ up!!!

I could only change his user tittle, bummer.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hey [email protected]! i got that message and was at the brink of dying. i even let me g/f hear it. sorry i couldnt make it, but last minute i was overwhelmed with school work and work. who was it that called me?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I had a blast with you guys, best herf yet. Ron got way ahead of me :al I will post pics tomorrow when I get back from fishing. Ron is really f^%$ up!!!
> 
> I could only change his user title, bummer.


Well, My plan kinda back fired. Instead of me getting Nely :al , I think I was trying to get everyone :al and ended up just flat out getting hammered myself!!!!!!!! The User title fits *PERFECTLY*!!!!!!!!

I had a great time with everyone last night. Meeting all of you that I've been talking and trading with on here is always great. I also learned alot last night too about the new Holograms that are on some of the boxes that you get directly from Cuba.

I'll post some pics later today

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> MiamiE said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think im going to make it tommorow guys. i have other things to get done at work and at home
> ...


Hey, At least Erick told us in advance!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> hey [email protected]! i got that message and was at the brink of dying. i even let me g/f hear it. sorry i couldnt make it, but last minute i was overwhelmed with school work and work. who was it that called me?


We are not telling!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Definitely a great time last night.
My son had a blast also and we both look forward to the next one.

Word to the wise:
1) You don't show up, you get phone messages.

2) You show up and spend the night asking URGOOD? and look what happens to your title the next day.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I had WAAAAY too much fun last night. I did in fact learn a life lesson from this. Never *EVER* take your brother or friend (who know next to nothing about cigars) to one of these unless you're willing to deal with the consequences. It seemed like every time I turned around they had nice new cigars in there mouths and not of my doing either. They learned last night the advanced lesson here that *there is no slope.* Well, guys we had a blast. I couldn't shut them up on the ride home. We'll definately be making as many of these as possible in the future. It was great to finally meet all of you, even if some of you might have been a little to wasted to remember me **cough**Andrew**cough** Of course this whole experience was made even better by Kris opening up his members area for us last night. For that we are VERY thankful. Now I have to go and unband the few ISOM's I own to prevent my brother and friend from *STEALING* them. Thanks guys for a hell of a night. 

Quotes from last nights herf.
"If you tell your mother about this I'll [email protected]$%ing kill you!" Anonymous for his own protection

"You guy are spending way too much money here" Kid at the register

A special "thanks" to Bill for sending certain people over to the dark side and a special thanks to everyone else for encouraging it. You've created a monster I cannot control now.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

What a great time, 

I want to thank Tobacco World personally for putting with all the drunkards at their place last night. Ron "UR Good?" did an excellent job of bartending, and also I want to thank all those who showed up with liquor for the event. Bill "Madurofan" was totally cool in letting me sample the rest of his Fonseca 77, as well as cracking a new bottle of Duff Gordon 1994. Nice to see Bruceolee show up with some buddies and enjoy some cigars, as well as Neuromancer. Carlos "Blueface", with "Blueface" Jr. were very cool in handing me a RASS, as well as other guys who were just hanging out and smoking good cigars. We have got to do another one of these!

PS: Now I remember why I hate Sushi u 


ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Some pics:
hover the mouse over the pic for description.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

some more:


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Heh...first of all, for Carlos...

Club Stogie 1st Annual National Herf

Second, had a blast...you guys are f***ing party animals...and was Ron good? YES! He was, tending bar that is...oh, yeah, and at getting hammered...I tried to keep up with him but you can't outdo those friggin' Marines...

Third...you guys who missed it, really missed it...but, you might get a second chance...I think it was Carlos who said something about doing it again next month...in fact, we should have one every month...yeah, that's the ticket, every month...but, if we can't get it together for December, the January National weekend is only about seven weeks away...we really need to get that set up...hotel rates, itinerary/schedule...figure out where to go and when, et cetera...make a cohesive list of what we're gonna do as far as cigar stores, factories, herf nights, and so on...

Fourth...a great big thanks for Kris who brought in a six-foot sandwich for us, loaned us his club room, and later provided the sushi...yea! Also to Eric from United Cigar (at least I think it's United) who dropped in too, as he a buddy of Kris's, and passed around his new REO cigars...

Fifth...don't forget the following as we can do it again...

Bolivar Event @ LJ's - next Friday Night 11/18

And, sixth, last but not least, you can pretty well count me in for this kinda stuff anywhere in the tri-county area...hmmmm...what kinda booze to bring next time? Gotta think on that...

Marc

PS - BTW, the guys that held the Miami Herf at Gatsby's in Kendall on Friday night (Phil and Omar), want to have another one at the Gatsby's in Davie in a few months so anyone that's interested, hunt them up...that was a great time too, and they had tons of samples from Toraños, Drew Estates, and others, including having a roller down from Tampa...since they do this every few months we should get them more involved with this board...

Miami Herf last Friday

PSS - Jeez...with all this herfing and drinking you'd almost think I was a party animal myself...I have a smaller cigar store around the corner from me, Cigars & Expresso, and he just enlarged his space to have a smaller club room but might be able to handle 10-12 of us for whoever might want to do this in December, unless you get worn out from all the holidays..I'll have to check it out...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

more:


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

more pics:


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

this is hard work!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

URGood?


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

How's come..

every picture of Andrew, his eyes look like a couple of dime slots??? 

:r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> more pics:


Methinks I am a bit glassy-eyed in this photo...I was sitting too close to Ron who was behind the bar...yeah, it was Ron's fault...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

knuckles said:


> How's come..
> 
> every picture of Andrew, his eyes look like a couple of dime slots???
> 
> :r


Ummm...cause he was scowling at us for drinking so much? Nah...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely,
Where are the rest of the photos?

Bring the them on.

Hey guys,
Just got a flyer from Bed, Bath and Beyond.
I hear they are making calls to their best customers and if you mention CS, you get an additional 10% off.

Has anyone gotten one of these calls?


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

knuckles said:


> How's come..
> 
> every picture of Andrew, his eyes look like a couple of dime slots???
> 
> :r


He may have had a drink or two...................................


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> He may have had a drink or two...................................


or three......for the record I was sober for the drive home......I can't vouch for Ron though! :al

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> or three......for the record I was sober for the drive home......I can't vouch for Ron though! :al
> 
> ATL


Yes, Andrew was fine for driving. Oh, I can vouch for me.....I was HAMMERED!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes, Andrew was fine for driving. Oh, I can vouch for me.....I was HAMMERED!!!!


Ron,
All I want to know is:

Urgood?

Had a blast!
You made it lots of fun.
We have to do this again and not too far down the line.

P.S.
What a great host.
Chirs is great.
Turned me on to Padron's 1926 35.
What a great little smoke.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Having an issue with image importing right now. Here's where you can see some pics from last night's Herf. TW Herf 11-12-05


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Great Herf  .

A big thanks to Kris at TW for being such a generous host, passing out the new '26 like they were candy.

Kudos to the new unofficial FL bartender....Ron. No glass was left unfilled, his most of all  . I believe we polished off close to three bottles of port, a Maker's Mark, a Patron, another bottle of whiskey and who knows what other miscellaneous beverages :al .

Nely once again tried to clog everyone's arteries with his Aunt's pasteries.

Just a great selection of smokes passed around by a great group of people.

The only regret I have is we weren't able to make the special sale at Bed, Bath, and Beyond :r .

Thanks to everyone, we need to do another real soon.

Bill


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Great Herf  .
> 
> A big thanks to Kris at TW for being such a generous host, passing out the new '26 like they were candy.
> 
> ...


Bill,
Fret not.
I have a bunch of 20% off coupons.
Don't forget to mention you are a CS member to receive an additonal 10%.

I hear MiamiE can fill us in on this deal as he happened to get a phone offer.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

P.S.
Those of us that had that Padron 1925 35, what a cigar!
Holy cow!
Stiff price at $11 BUT well worth every cent.
I thought I loved the Annis until I had this last night.
So good, my son and I did two.
Forget that regular review stuff.
Here is the review.
HOLY #$$%!
F$*&$(*g (code for "freaking" - what else where you thinking it meant) AWSOME!

Took me a while to figure it out but I got it now.
While we were smoking "Padron" thanks to Kris turning us on to the 35, Ron thought Kris said "Patron" and he was doind the bottle instead.
Those Spanish words. They can be so darn confusing.

I think we should give awards at the next herf.
Here are a few I think could have been awarded at this herf:
Best Bartender - Ron
Best effort at polishing a bottle on your own - Ron
Best at confusing a name - Padron v. Patron - Ron (heck, could have happend to anyone!)
Best making sure everyone has a full glass - Ron
Best person having phone number of those that don't make it to call them with crank calls - Ron
#1 missed person that didn't show - MiamiE - hence the calls to tell him about the wonderful sales events at Bed, Bath and Beyond
Best at fatening the group - Nely with the pasteles from Hialeah
Best at handing out cigars like they were going out of style - Bill
Best at trying to keep up with Ron with the maker's mark - Mark
Best at introductions - Bruce (I remember everyone's name, including his brother. That is his name, "this is my brother"
Best at getting everyone plastered - everyone that supplied all that wonderful port, maker's mark, gentleman's jack, heiny and best of all, Ron's favorite cigar, the Patron tequila
Best at ruining his son's night - yours truly telling my son about banging his mom
Come to think of it, that is five trophies for Ron! Definitely the overall winner for the evening.


----------



## BlackTalon (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh man, Just a great night cant wait to do it again! Just had a flat out great time and the smokes were beyond anything I could of prepaired for (Bill, Andrew, Nelson you know what I mean!) not to mention the great drinks/food those pasteles were just amazing. Can't thank you all enough for making a new comer feel right at home. Oh and Ron has to get best pool player of the night also we might not of finished the game but he sure looked like he knew what he was doing! Wait... we did play pool right ron? oh boy... I hope that was the pool table.... Anyways great fun thanks again to everyone it was blast.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> P.S.
> Those of us that had that Padron 1925 35, what a cigar!
> Holy cow!
> Stiff price at $11 BUT well worth every cent.
> ...


I'd like to thank the crew, Kris and all the wonderful people that made this happen and in accepting this award I propose a toast

*RU GOOD!!!!*​
Great times once again. Andrew and I were talking today about when the next one will be. I think I'm going to try to sneak one in next month.

I'll keep everyone in the loop

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'd like to thank the crew, Kris and all the wonderful people that made this happen and in accepting this award I propose a toast
> 
> *RU GOOD!!!!*​
> Great times once again. *Andrew and I were talking today about when the next one will be. I think I'm going to try to sneak one in next month.*
> ...


*YES!*


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i got to ask. now that cbw has been banned; was he really that bad of a guy?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> i got to ask. now that cbw has been banned; was he really that bad of a guy?


He didn't show to the TW herf, he was at LJ's. It's hard to say anything, I really don't know him, but he came across as a nice guy. I was actually surprised at his comments.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> He didn't show to the TW herf, he was at LJ's. It's hard to say anything, I really don't know him, but he came across as a nice guy. I was actually surprised at his comments.


I'd have to say the same. I only met him at the LJ's Herf and didn't really sit and talk to him. But when we did talk, he seemed like an OK guy. At first I thought his comments were a crude joke, but then he said that he was serious about them and I couldn't believe he said it. You can't tell by meeting someone, just one time. Lesson Learned.

Ron


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> At first I thought his comments were a crude joke, but then he said that he was serious about them and I couldn't believe he said it. You can't tell by meeting someone, just one time. Lesson Learned.
> 
> Ron


I agree with Ron. At first (as Ron said), I thought the guy was just cracking a few crude jokes. It was only after Anita spoke up and said she was offended by the comments, and also after CBW essentially said he stood by his comments that I finally had enough and made a few comments myself.

After talking with a couple of you guys about him, it sounds like he was an okay guy at the herf. I really can't remember talking to him all that much (maybe it had something to do with Ron's bartending?). I don't understand what he was trying to accomplish by his comments. Even after several gorillas mentioned that they didn't appreciate his comments, CBW kept pushing on. Makes me wonder if he intentionally wanted to get booted off CS, or at least see how far he could push the matter???


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Took down the pictures. They are now in the personal gorilla gallery.


----------

